# Cold Shoe slot for a 503 Hasselblad



## Greg Harris (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

This is my first time posting in this forum and I was hoping someone on this board could help me out.

I'm having some difficulty locating the cold shoe mount that fits on the left hand side of a 503 Hasselblad camera (I would like to attach an unobtrusive pocket wizard to my camera) I know there's a cold shoe mount on the top of the viewer but I prefer to use the waist level finder.  

Any information that could lead to me purchasing or even finding out the name of this piece would be very helpful and greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 

Greg


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 8, 2010)

Greg Harris said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first time posting in this forum and I was hoping someone on this board could help me out.
> 
> ...



You mean *this?*


----------

